# Kuntao Video Clips



## TACSAFE (Jul 14, 2002)

www.tacsafe.com has been updated with new video clips!


Rick H


----------



## arnisador (Jul 20, 2002)

What system of kuntao is this?


----------



## TACSAFE (Jul 20, 2002)

Jing Shen Jie Fang Kuntao

http://www.chaosintl.org/Training.html


----------



## arnisador (Jul 20, 2002)

Thanks--I found the site interesting.


----------



## Matt Stone (Jul 30, 2002)

I've seen some of Hernandez's videos...  NBCDECON has some of them, and they are really interesting in content and presentation...

Interesting stuff.


----------

